

Establishing your reputation before you launch - DotSauce
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/09/establishing-your-reputation-a.php

======
kapilkaisare
Jabber - no matter its signal to noise ratio - is no substitute for
credibility earned via demonstrable expertise and/or success.

